# Cambridge won't write.



## Hillbilly (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a new Cambridge and I have to sling ink to the bottom of the nib just to get a black mark on the paper. Any suggestions why ink won't flo to the nib.


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 30, 2011)

My 1st suggestion would be to take the nib and the feed out of the front section and give them a good cleaning in luke warm water (not hot). If you have a old toothbrush you can "lightly" brush over the trough in the feed.  Generally they have specs of stuff in them that prevent good ink flow.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm assuming that the Cambridge that you made is a fountain pen.

If that is the case, there are several causes for your problem. If the nib and feed are used, it could be as simple as a clogged feed.  Take the nib and feed out of the front section. Seperate the nib, feed and ink cartridge and run hot tap water through the feed.

After a few minutes of running the hot water through the feed, Check to see if the water flows through the feed. If so, reassemble the nib,feed in the front section and add a quality ink cartridge, NOT the junk ink that comes with the component set.

If the hot water did not flow through the feed and the set is new, contact the dealer where you bought the set. Berea is notorious for problems with the #6 feed! I once bought a 20 piece set of Cambridge and every feed was defective. You may have received one of the bad feeds.


----------



## Hillbilly (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks ya'll, one more question though. How far do you push the nib in?


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 30, 2011)

Until it seats, you will feel it when it hits the back of the front section. I push the feed and the nib in together.


----------



## drgoretex (Nov 30, 2011)

That sucks.  Unfortunately, the kit nibs can sometimes be problematic.  In fact, one of the main reasons I switched to kitless pens was to get away from the cheap kit nibs and find a way to incorporate better nibs into pens.  But that's an aside.  MOST of the kit nibs are workable.  So, apart from the advice above to clean with soapy water, a few other things:

-in answer to your question above, the feed/nib positioning varies from pen to pen, but as a guideline, try to get the flat tip of the feed close to the edge of the nib, but not over (so that the corners of the feed are just short of the edge of the nib).
-Try opening up the tines a touch in case they are simply too tight.
-You could try heating up the feed and fitting it against the nib to get a better fit, but that's a pain in the butt.  

-If such things fail, you may have a bad nib/bad feed.  Then best option is to try another nib and feed in thier place.

Ken


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 30, 2011)

If you continue to have problems. Call Berea and ask for Joe. He's the machinist and designer. If he can't answer your question, then it's broke.


----------

